# needs help locating parts for a 2000 Rancher 350



## lifted_sportsman (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm trying to help out a friend. We need a complete front diff assembly(used) for a 2000 Honda Rancher 350. Anyone know of any machines being parted out or have any leads, it would be greatly appreciated. thanks!

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------

I have a couple 250r...but I'm mainly a Polaris guy just helping a friend. If someone could also tell the range of years/models that use the same parts, that would be awesome. thanks again!


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

i have a 05 350 rancher where you located


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I see rancher parts on Craigslist in picayune, ms. I got a fuel tank from him. Also see used parts on eBay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

